
10 years of Speed in Chrome - panarky
https://blog.chromium.org/2018/09/10-years-of-speed-in-chrome_11.html
======
seba_dos1
10 years of chugging the RAM to the point of rendering the whole machine
unusable? :P

For some time, I've been constantly switching between Firefox and Chromium. I
was switching to Chromium because it was more responsive than Firefox on light
workloads; however, on heavy ones it was absolutely unusable, so after a while
I was switching back to Firefox - forming the browser-switching loop.

Thankfully, Firefox got a lot better in the past few years and it's been a
while till my last browser switch :) Chromium might be fast, yes, but only if
you either use the browser pretty lightly, or you have tons of free RAM
around. I have only 8 GB of soldered in RAM and hundreds of open tabs on
average, so Chromium is not for me. 20-30% improvement sounds like a good
start, but not really a big enough difference.

------
mdotk
Add version 69 just wiped it all away. So much more bog down when working with
multiple tabs open.

------
danilocesar
Google made Chrome to load pages 10% faster so they could include 20% more ads
and 30% more trackers :)

~~~
seba_dos1
I know it's tongue in cheek, but there's something to it. The browsers
themselves became fast enough that now the hardware often becomes the
bottleneck, making the web browsing an absolutely awful experience on weaker
devices, because, indeed, there are 20% more ads and 30% more trackers.

There's no real reason for not being able to comfortably browse the Web on my
Nokia N900 with JavaScript enabled, yet it's almost impossible these days.

